# lettera raccomandata con sottoscrizione del notaio



## Spiritoso78

Hola,

quisiera saber como podría traducir esta frase en un contexto jurídico;

L'imputato dovrà inviare *una lettera raccomandata con sottoscrizione autenticata del notaio.*

El imputado tendrà que enviar una letra _??__ escriturada. 

Vi que en castellano se usan ambos los verbos "escriturar" u "otorgar ante notario público".

Desde ya muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## gatogab

Spiritoso78 said:


> Hola,
> *una lettera raccomandata con sottoscrizione autenticata del notaio.*


 


> Carta recomendada con suscripción autenticada del notario.
> Carta de recomendación con firma autenticada de notario (escribano)


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao gatogab,

grazie di cuore ancora per l'aiuto! Ti volevo chiedere una cosa;
che differenza c'è tra notario ed escribano?


----------



## 0scar

Una carta raccomandata con la firma autenticada por notario/escribano (Arg.).

¿_Raccomandata _no es una _carta certificada_?


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Una carta raccomandata con la firma autenticada por notario/escribano (Arg.).
> 
> ¿_Raccomandata _no es una _carta certificada_?


 
*Aquí*


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Oscar e gatogab,

quindi posso scrivere " carta certificada"?


----------



## Lexinauta

Io sempre ho creduto che una 'lettera raccomandata' è una *'carta certificada'*, ma no 'recomendada'.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ah perfetto allora! Userò i vostri consigli. Di solito in Italia si parla anche (non in questo contesto) di raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno.

AD ogni modo un grosso grazie a tutti!!


----------



## 0scar

"Certificada con aviso de retorno"


----------



## Spiritoso78

Grazie Oscar,

benissimo, così me la segno per la prossima volta...

Mandi e grasie!


----------



## gatogab

Lexinauta said:


> Io sempre ho creduto che una 'lettera raccomandata' è una *'carta certificada'*, ma no 'recomendada'.


Quizás me tropezé en un _'italcaste',_ pero mira esto:



> *... da lo más pronto posible una comunicación, y sin embargo dentro de diez días, a través de la expedición de carta recomendada con el aviso de recepción. ...*
> *google*


----------



## Lexinauta

Gatogab, todos tienen el derecho de equivocarse. 
Y Google nos lo recuerda cada día.


----------



## Neuromante

En España decimos "certificada". Quizás (Leyendo ese link) en ámbito judicial se use otra forma, pero en el lenguaje de todos los días se dice "certificada".
De todos modos, mañana puedo hacer el enoooorme esfuerzo de cruzar al edificio de enfrente y preguntarlo. Es que vivo delante de correos.


----------



## gatogab

En el post que me eliminaron puse la definición de *recomendada *del diccionario Espasa (WR). Me pareció leer que *certificada* es un americanismo.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues será un americanismo español, mira tú que cosas.


----------

